

Norway passes controversial new data storage law - roschdal
http://www.newsinenglish.no/2011/04/05/noisy-protests-greet-data-storage-law/

======
roschdal
The law essentially states that the Norwegian government can store the
telephone, e-mail and Internet use for up to six months.

Can the Tor Project be a solution to this government surveillance?
<https://www.torproject.org/>

